# Private Messages



## tjohnson (Apr 27, 2011)

Just noticed a "Search" feature in PM's.

Comes in handy when I'm looking for an old PM.

Very Nice Upgrade!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Todd


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 27, 2011)

I sure like having folders to organize them too


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 27, 2011)

That is a nice upgrade. Thanks for the folders too.

One thing that should be pointed out though is that a private message is *NOT private*. You should not post anything that you do not want to share with Huddler or the Admin team such as Credit Card and other secure data.

When I need to share that kind of info, I send a PM with my personal email address and take those discussions off line


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

Good point Scar!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 28, 2011)

OOPS!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





TJ


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 28, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> OOPS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Todd - No OOPS - Just needed to make sure everyone knows that. Not that I don't trust the admin with my data but I don't know the guys at Huddler. I am sure they are nice folks and they are cleared in some manner but since I am the security guy I just needed to point that out.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Hey Todd - No OOPS - Just needed to make sure everyone knows that. Not that I don't trust the admin with my data but I don't know the guys at Huddler. I am sure they are nice folks and they are cleared in some manner but since I am the security guy I just needed to point that out.
> 
> Gary


Great warning Gary!

I never ley my credit cards out of the bag, except in a secure site for making an order.

Even then we have a special credit card with a maximum of $1000.

That's the only one we use on the internet, so if somebody hooks us, he can only get $1000 for his risk.

Bear


----------

